# MAC & Cherry Culture Haul



## Stephie Baby (May 31, 2008)

*MAC
*
Blush palette
239 brush
Neo Scifi Pink Grapefruit lipglass
Neo Scifi Spaced Out blush
Neo Scifi Magnetic Fields eyeshadow
Neo Scifi Femme-Fi eyeshadow
Coppering refill pan
Shimmermoss refill pan
Omega refill pan
MAC wipes
Fast Response Eye Cream sample

and a MAC brush belt!! YAY!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lol...

*Cherry Culture

*NYX Black Pigment
NYX Gold jumbo pencil
NYX Black Bean jumbo pencil
NYX Natural lip liner
NYX Mauve lip liner
NYX Heather round lipstick
NYX Herades round lipstick
NYX Hermes round lipstick
NYX Celene round lipstick

I probably forgot something, but oh well.


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 31, 2008)

Gorgeous haul!!!  and I love that brush belt!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 31, 2008)

Fun!!! I love the brush belt!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 1, 2008)

Ohhh...what a nice haul!  I love the brush belts!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 1, 2008)

Great stuff- enjoy!


----------

